# Eventide H90 leaked



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 8, 2022)

Well, there goes my $$$


Preloaded with 62 effect algorithms:
10 new effects algorithms: Polyphony, Prism Shift, Bouquet Delay, Head Space, Weedwacker, Even-vibe, Wormhole, Instant Flanger, Instant Phaser, and SP2016 Reverb

Includes all 52 effect algorithms from the H9 Max Harmonizer with enhanced features
New low-latency polyphonic pitch shift with SIFT (Spectral Instantaneous Frequency Tracking) technology
ARM-based architecture lays the foundation for new and exciting creative effects
Use two algorithms at once per program
True spillover between programs
Effects routed in series or parallel
Instrument or line level operation
Two mono inserts or one stereo insert can be placed anywhere in the signal chain
Dual mode to process two independent stereo signals at the same time
Five knobs for more tactile control
Two expression inputs for pedals, up to 3-button aux switches, and CV signals
Use H90 Control software to edit programs, create rosters, and update firmware on a Mac or PC


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 8, 2022)

Hey, that means more plugins, too, at some point. As they sell the new (actually new) stuff one at a time.


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 8, 2022)

Anyone want to buy my H9 max?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 8, 2022)

charlieclouser said:


> Anyone want to buy my H9 max?


I’m waiting for the H9000, personally…..


----------



## dijon (Nov 8, 2022)

My 2 H9 Maxes are looking a bit worried.


----------



## jm345 (Nov 8, 2022)

Yes, I have an H9 Max and Core. Will be interesting if there will be just one version of the H90. Probably no price break or incentive for existing H9 owners.


----------



## David Cuny (Nov 8, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I’m waiting for the H9000, personally…..


And it sings, too!






Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 8, 2022)

David Cuny said:


> And it sings, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid it can't sing.....


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 8, 2022)

"This conversation can no longer serve any purpose."


----------



## CoffeeLover (Nov 8, 2022)

oh no my bank account!


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 9, 2022)

cost $899 USD


----------



## Orville (Nov 9, 2022)

Hi all,

Please tune in to our live stream today at 1PM ET at https://etide.io/119Live with any questions you have! We hope to see you there!


----------



## psy dive (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 9, 2022)

Ordering one right now -- just when I thought I was out...


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 12, 2022)

My H90 arrived late yesterday afternoon

Had a couple of glitches with how things worked re: inputs/outputs but Eventide support quickly resolved the issue for me

I am absolutely inspired by some of the presets -- was just using Preset 15 which is a weird pitch shifted delay reverb and began writing the intro of a guitar piece (something which I have not done in ages since trying to learn orchestral/cinematic composing)

I have a feeling I am going my guitar playing will be experiencing a renaissance

I have one more pedal on its way which will complete my pedalboard, a MASF Raptio (which rarely come up for sale as they were released in Japan)

Once completed, my plan is to record all guitar dry via DI then re-amp into my pedal, out through an ABY switch into two amps so make full use of the H90 stereo effects

Oh boy - it is going to be a wild 2023!


----------

